# MIOPS splash control unit



## athomasimage (Apr 27, 2021)

I have the MIOPS SPLASH control unit. I generally use two Canon 430 EX flash heads at 1/32 power. Here’s some of what I have.


----------



## Original katomi (Apr 27, 2021)

Stunning images, you could exhibit those


----------



## zombiesniper (Apr 27, 2021)

An excellent set. How do you find the MIOPs. I’ve been interested in this.


----------

